# 1 year old panther chameleon and im new to this



## elzys panther chameleon (Jan 16, 2012)

hey i just got my self a 1 year old nosey b panther chameleon and he is such a character the thing i want to know is how many locust should i be feeding him every day at the min i have had him since friday and been feeding between 3-5 a day but have been told tht he should be feed anythink up to 12 a day is this true or not also i have been runn his flexarium at 90 in the basking spot is this ok but only think with my house is it does not have heating so wen his light goes off the lowest it has gone is 57f at like 6 am but i get up at half nine to get ready for work so light and heat bulb come on then and tips are welcome hope someone can help many thanks aaron and rango the panther chameleon


----------



## meljayne (Nov 11, 2011)

Dont know much about panthers but just as a tip,
Buy a 24hr plug timer and set it to come on during the night for short intervals to ensure temps don't get that low in the viv.. Im not too up on photoperiods for panthers either so you will have to research whether it is okay to use a bulb in the night or not.. My guess is not as they need dark time.. But as i say not too sure on that one but the timers
are the best way of controlling temps without a stat.. Obviously if you can get a stat (dimming) to maintain constant temp this would be better.
As for hoppers my yemen gets around 6-7 per day.. I would say trust the animal on this one.. I feed mine crickets aswell for a bit of variation, i would say put 7-8 in the viv, let him eat all he wants then remove any uneaten. 
Like i say not too up on panthers just giving you advice about what i would do, so i appologise if any of this is wrong im sure someone will correct me no doubt  

Mel


----------

